# fond d'écran apple TV



## MacControle (6 Avril 2014)

Bonjour tout à l'heure j'ai laissé mon apple TV en veille, et de magnifiques images sont apparu 
ent la plus part de ces images font partie des fonds d'écrans cachés dans Mavericks mais il y en a tout de même quelques un que je n'arrive pas à trouver.

D'où ma question : Savez-vous comment récupérer les fonds d'écrans utilisés par l'apple TV ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Peut-être certains ici.


----------



## MacControle (6 Avril 2014)

Malheureusement non  Merci comme même


----------

